# Closet Veg Room



## xRedkiller03x (Oct 2, 2011)

lol


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah, that sounds like you have a good plan. Good quality flat white paint is about the best thing to use in my opinion. Get you a good sized piece of cardboard and paint it white as well for the separator wall. Or if you want to go high tech, Lowes and Home depot have some thin insulation that is like plastic bubblewrap but it has mylar on the outsides of it that is 97% reflective. It comes in rolls of 2x25ft and bigger. Seems like the 2x25' roll was about $40.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2011)

xRedkiller03x said:
			
		

> hi guys im thinking of making Half of my closet into a small Veg Grow Room and my tent For Flowering. right now i have Auto's Growing in my Tent and was planing on creating my Closet into Another Grow Area because once my plants hit 1 month i wanna have another batch of plants begining to grow in my Veg area and when my Autos Flower and are Harvested(1 month later) i will move my other Auto's from my closet to my 400 Watt Grow Tent. and Create a AutoFlowering cycle
> 
> Now Half Of my Closet Dimensions are 55" Long, 60" Height, 22" Wide.
> 
> ...



I'm confused--I really do not understand the purpose of having a "veg" space and a "flowering space" if you are growing autos which actually do not have a veg time. 

A 4' 4 tube T5 is not enough light to flower in a space that is 8.4 sq ft.

IMO, an exhaust fan is a must.  You really do need to *exchange* the air in your space.  Forget the little duct fan if it is a booster fan--they are simply not meant to be stand alone fans and will not do the job.  You are attempting to grow a product that is quite expensive "retail".  In comparison, decent centrifuge fans are not that expensive and really are a must have for a decent grow.  

I use flat white paint in most of my spaces.  Mylar is a pita--it is hard to hang without wrinkles and it does not wash well at all.

Hushpuppy--where did you get the reflectability figures on the insulation that you are using?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 2, 2011)

The material at Lowes is called Reflectix. It's like a thin roll of bubblewrap with mylar on both sides. *I read on the roll itself *while at Lowes that the outer laminate is 97% reflective. I tried to find it online but Lowes didn't give the same data as was on the package. There is also a reflective sytrofoam sheet insulation that comes in 4x8 stiff sheets, but I don't think it is as reflective as white paint.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Oct 2, 2011)

lol


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 4, 2011)

Right now I am growing Blueberry Punch from Next Generation seeds. Really like it so far. Also growing White Russian from Serious Seeds. Havent smoked any yet but it is a good grower, clones easy and bushes nicely when Fimmed.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Oct 4, 2011)

lol


----------

